# ساعدوني في البحث عن طاقة الرياح



## NOUR84 (28 نوفمبر 2008)

ارجو مساعدتي لتقديم بحث عن تحويل طاقة الرياح لطاقة كهربائية بالمباني وذلك للضرورة ومن لديه موضوع او تجربة واقعية ارجو ان يقدمها لي مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## DTU_WIND (2 ديسمبر 2008)

*Wind Power*

:15:إسأل وأنا أجيب يا أخي ، أخوك يحمل درجة الماستر في هذا المجال


----------



## ابوعبد الله المصرى (3 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم كيف يا اخى اصنع بنفسى وبامكانيات متواضعه ونتيجه جيدة المكونات الازمه لعمل طاقه من الرياح 
اجب يا اخى الماستر


----------



## المهندس المنيني (3 ديسمبر 2008)

*رجاء*

الرجاء أحتاج لمراجع في التصميم الايروديناميكي للجزء الدوار في العنفة
لأني أحضر لحلقة بحث بهذا المجال


----------



## alcabon85 (8 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا كتير إلك كتير كتير

بس لو فيا ثقلة اذا عندك شي بالعربي مشلن الطبقة الحدية على سطح الريشة الريحية


----------



## المكى عبد الرحمن (19 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرااااااااااااااا


----------

